# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Bóle głowy a nerwica

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Bardzo proszę o radę co mam robić. Moja nerwica zaczęła się w lutym tego roku. Zaczęła się i to jak. Potworny atak paniki. Trafiłam do pobliskiej przychodni gdzie zmierzono mi kilkakrotnie ciśnienie i zrobiono mi ekg. Wszystko było w normie. Jedynie tętno podwyższone. W marcu miałam jeszcze jeden atak paniki- znów ta sama historia. Od tego pierwszego ataku paniki właściwie cały czas czułam nieuzasadniony lęk, obawy o własne życie, a także bóle somatyczne takie jak ucisk w klatce piersiowej z lewej strony, boląca lewa ręka, nocne poty, zimne, spocone dłonie, uczucie odrealnienia. Postanowiłam zrobić badanie krwi- wyszło w porządku. Jedynie ciut za niski poziom glukozy, oraz chlorków. Sód, potas w normie, TSH również w normie. Międzyczasie zapisałam się do psychiatry, ponieważ czułam się co raz bardziej osaczona chorobą. Wizyta u pana doktora skończyła się przepisanymi lekami przeciwlękowymi oraz antydepresantem i zdiagnozowanie nerwicy lękowej z atakami paniki. Przez długi czas zastanawiałam się czy sięgnąć po leki. Postanowiłam jednak, spróbować poradzić sobie bez nich. Przeczytałam mnóstwo informacji na temat nerwicy, jej leczenia, technik relaksacji itd. Rozwiązałam również parę martwiących mnie kwestii w moim życiu osobistym. Wtedy poczułam ulgę, stres i nerwica na chwilę odeszły. Jednak wystarczyła mini iskra- zepsucie się samochodu, aby znów pobudzić nerwy do wzmożonego funkcjonowania. Z powodu nerwów związanych z naprawą auta zaczęła boleć mnie głowa, najpierw sporadycznie, później co raz częściej, aż w końcu zaczęłam się tak na tym skupiać, że boli mnie już codziennie. Ból jest dosyć dziwny, promieniuje od potylicy do czoła, czasami piecze mnie ucho, bolą mnie barki, lędźwie, ręka i noga. Ból generalnie objął tym razem nie lewą, a prawą- dominująca stronę. Czasami gdy jestem czymś zajęta i przestaję skupiać się na bólu, to przechodzi. Natomiast gdy zaczynam się nakręcać, że to guz, tętniak bądź inna choroba to ból wydaje się być jeszcze gorszy. A co najśmieszniejsze takie same obawy miałam co do serca. W początkowej fazie nerwicy często dokuczało mi przyśpieszone tętno. Codziennie myślałam, że tym razem to już zawał. Teraz taka sama sytuacja z głową. Na domiar złego zmierzyłam sobie parę razy ciśnienie domowym aparatem i wskazało nadciśnienie. Raz 140/90 drugim razem 150/100. To mnie jeszcze bardziej nakręca do zamartwiania się. Może po prostu powinnam pójść do neurologa i opowiedzieć o moich bólach. Boję się wyjść na histeryczkę i hipochondryczkę. Moja matka zarzuca mi wymyślanie sobie chorób- co mnie również bardzo denerwuje. Czy ja naprawdę mogę być na coś chora? Czy moje bóle mają podłoże psychogenne? Proszę o radę.

----------


## travis87

Witaj

U mnie zaczęło się od niespodziewanego ataku paniki, lęku i odrealnienia w zwykłej niestresującej sytuacji. Mianowicie podczas jazdy autobusem miejskim w trakcie zapowiadającego się przyjemnie, wolnego od pracy weekendu....Wylądowałem w przychodni, gdzie zrobiono mi ekg i zmierzono ciśnienie. Dostałem jakąś tabletkę, odrealnienie minęło, atak paniki także. Wróciłem do domu, położyłem się do łóżka zmęczony tak, jak po tygodniu intensywnej pracy. Później pozostał już prawie na stałe  ból głowy  oraz ciągły lęk, czujność, ze może się to powtórzyć, niepozwalające choć na chwilę relaksu. Nie muszę chyba pisać, iż myślałem wówczas o najgorszym i nadal myślę, choć wciąż próbuje się od tego uwolnić.

Od tej pory miewam przede wszystkim  bóle głowy , bóle w różnych częściach ciała i wiele innych uciążliwych, niepokojących dolegliwości. Chodzę po lekarzach i nadrabiam wszystkie zaniedbane sprawy związane z moim zdrowiem (zęby, zatoki i itp..). Próbuje zerwać ze złymi nawykami: kawa, papieros itp.. Rezultaty..kiepskie...Obecnie czekam na wizytę u psychiatry, bo niestety moja kiepska forma wskazuje na pochodzenie nerwicowe. Póki co jestem na lekkich antydepresantach i lekach przeciwlękowych, które przepisał mi neurolog, traktując mnie jak klienta w kiosku, który chce kupić Ibuprom... :Frown: 

Wiem jak się czujesz, dlatego rozumiem twój stan i bardzo Ci współczuje. Czasem przeszukuje fora w poszukiwaniu ludzi, którzy czuja się podobnie jak ja. Warto dzielić się spostrzeżeniami i uwagami jak sobie z tym radzić. Mam pytanie.. Jesteś typem "pedantycznego nerwusa"? Miałaś w ostatnim roku "stresujący" czas z dodatkiem codziennej stresującej pracy? 

Pozdrawiam
Łukasz

----------


## nnn123

Do autorki:

1. Nerwicę hipochondryczną najlepiej leczyć u psychiatry - być może wyśle Cię na psychoterapię - nerwice zwykle posiadają błędne koło które je utrzymuje lub nasila - psychoterapeuta jest od tego żeby to przerwać/osłabić.
2. Unikać stresu.
3. Rozluźnić się i robić to co się lubi, nie przejmując się chorobą.
4. Zwiększyć ilość potasu w diecie (pomidory, ziemniaki) i brać magnez - to drugie polecam kontynuować również po wyleczeniu.

----------


## mala12czarna

Mam podobnie. Dobrze, że tu jestem. Też ostatnio borykam się z problemami zdrowotnymi. Nie wiem na ile są one wyimaginowane, a ile jest w nich prawdy. Zaczęło się w zeszłym roku, kiedy odpoczywając w weekend poczułam ukłucie w klatce piersiowej. Zrobiło mi się słabo, stałam się blada, i całe ciało mi drżało. Pojechałam na SOR - tam ekg, szereg badań krwi itp. Wyszło, że potas jest odrobinę za niski i mam sprawdzić TSH. Okazało się, że mam Hashimoto, ale po roku leczenia endokrynolog stwierdził, że tarczyca pracuje dobrze i nie są mi potrzebne żadne hormony. Od tego czasu przeżywam piekło, a przecież powinna to być dobra wiadomość. Kilka razy miałam ten sam atak 'trzęsawki', w klatce coś kłuje, ręce drżą, skupić na niczym uwagi nie mogę. Nie śpię w nocy, nie mogę nic jeść, bo ściska mnie w gardle albo wymiotuję. Ostatnio nawet przypomniałam sobie, że jakiś czas temu dziwnie zabolała mnie głowa i postanowiłam zrobić sobie angio MR głowy nikomu nie mówiąc. Czekam teraz na wyniki i ze strachu boję się wstać z łóżka albo kichnąć. I chyba przez te głupie myśli naprawdę poczułam jak kilka razy tak dziwnie zabolała mnie głowa. Taki dziwny ucisk z tyłu głowy...A co jeśli przez takie głupie badania naprawdę coś odkryję? Czekam też na wizytę u psychiatry, ale te kolejki mnie osłabiają... Boję się, ale myślę, że te wszystkie symptomy mają związek z psychika i Ty pewnie też tak masz. Najgorsze jest takie poczucie odrealnienia i mało pomocy... Pozdrawiam

----------


## JanKov

Nerwica czasem idzie w parzę z bólem głowy, najlepiej udać się do psychiatry i opisać mu swój problem a coś doradzi. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witaj
> 
> U mnie zaczęło się od niespodziewanego ataku paniki, lęku i odrealnienia w zwykłej niestresującej sytuacji. Mianowicie podczas jazdy autobusem miejskim w trakcie zapowiadającego się przyjemnie, wolnego od pracy weekendu....Wylądowałem w przychodni, gdzie zrobiono mi ekg i zmierzono ciśnienie. Dostałem jakąś tabletkę, odrealnienie minęło, atak paniki także. Wróciłem do domu, położyłem się do łóżka zmęczony tak, jak po tygodniu intensywnej pracy. Później pozostał już prawie na stałe  ból głowy  oraz ciągły lęk, czujność, ze może się to powtórzyć, niepozwalające choć na chwilę relaksu. Nie muszę chyba pisać, iż myślałem wówczas o najgorszym i nadal myślę, choć wciąż próbuje się od tego uwolnić.
> 
> Od tej pory miewam przede wszystkim  bóle głowy , bóle w różnych częściach ciała i wiele innych uciążliwych, niepokojących dolegliwości. Chodzę po lekarzach i nadrabiam wszystkie zaniedbane sprawy związane z moim zdrowiem (zęby, zatoki i itp..). Próbuje zerwać ze złymi nawykami: kawa, papieros itp.. Rezultaty..kiepskie...Obecnie czekam na wizytę u psychiatry, bo niestety moja kiepska forma wskazuje na pochodzenie nerwicowe. Póki co jestem na lekkich antydepresantach i lekach przeciwlękowych, które przepisał mi neurolog, traktując mnie jak klienta w kiosku, który chce kupić Ibuprom...
> 
> Wiem jak się czujesz, dlatego rozumiem twój stan i bardzo Ci współczuje. Czasem przeszukuje fora w poszukiwaniu ludzi, którzy czuja się podobnie jak ja. Warto dzielić się spostrzeżeniami i uwagami jak sobie z tym radzić. Mam pytanie.. Jesteś typem "pedantycznego nerwusa"? Miałaś w ostatnim roku "stresujący" czas z dodatkiem codziennej stresującej pracy? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Łukasz


Wiesz co, ostatnie 4 lata miałam stresujące. Ojciec dostał udar i od tamtego czasu moje życie to piekło. Z jednej strony dlatego, że udar pozostawił mu liczne ubytki w głowie i ciężko jest go znieść a z drugiej strony matka, która się nim zajmuje i jest non stop nerwowa, obrywa mi się ciągle za wszystko. Póki mieszkałam z rodzicami to w sumie byłam nerwowa, ale nie miałam nerwicy. Od listopada zeszłego roku mieszkam w innym mieście, jeżdżę do domu na weekendy i mam wrażenie, że to też w dużej mierze przyczyniło się do nerwicy. Co do pedantycznego nerwusa to fakt. Plus perfekcjonizm. Ostatnie dwa lata wpadłam też w ortoreksję i pogoń za idealnym stylem życia i idealną sylwetką. Gdy to osiągnęłam (idealna figurę w moim mniemaniu) zdałam sobie sprawę, że to tak naprawdę nic nie zmienia. Nagle moje życie nie stało się kolorowe z tego powodu. Poza tym jestem też DDA, jeśli wiesz o co chodzi....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam podobnie. Dobrze, że tu jestem. Też ostatnio borykam się z problemami zdrowotnymi. Nie wiem na ile są one wyimaginowane, a ile jest w nich prawdy. Zaczęło się w zeszłym roku, kiedy odpoczywając w weekend poczułam ukłucie w klatce piersiowej. Zrobiło mi się słabo, stałam się blada, i całe ciało mi drżało. Pojechałam na SOR - tam ekg, szereg badań krwi itp. Wyszło, że potas jest odrobinę za niski i mam sprawdzić TSH. Okazało się, że mam Hashimoto, ale po roku leczenia endokrynolog stwierdził, że tarczyca pracuje dobrze i nie są mi potrzebne żadne hormony. Od tego czasu przeżywam piekło, a przecież powinna to być dobra wiadomość. Kilka razy miałam ten sam atak 'trzęsawki', w klatce coś kłuje, ręce drżą, skupić na niczym uwagi nie mogę. Nie śpię w nocy, nie mogę nic jeść, bo ściska mnie w gardle albo wymiotuję. Ostatnio nawet przypomniałam sobie, że jakiś czas temu dziwnie zabolała mnie głowa i postanowiłam zrobić sobie angio MR głowy nikomu nie mówiąc. Czekam teraz na wyniki i ze strachu boję się wstać z łóżka albo kichnąć. I chyba przez te głupie myśli naprawdę poczułam jak kilka razy tak dziwnie zabolała mnie głowa. Taki dziwny ucisk z tyłu głowy...A co jeśli przez takie głupie badania naprawdę coś odkryję? Czekam też na wizytę u psychiatry, ale te kolejki mnie osłabiają... Boję się, ale myślę, że te wszystkie symptomy mają związek z psychika i Ty pewnie też tak masz. Najgorsze jest takie poczucie odrealnienia i mało pomocy... Pozdrawiam


Dokładnie... nikt, kto tego nie przeszedł na własnej skórze nie wie jak to jest :Frown:  nawet moja matka wrzeszczy na mnie, że wmawiam sobie chorobę. Nawet na wieść o psychiatrze stwierdziła, że przecież nie jestem nienormalna. Tylko nie ma pojęcia jak ja się w środku czuję  :Frown:

----------


## travis87

Co do przeszłości, otoczenia w jakim się wychowaliśmy, to wydaje mi się, iż jest to czynnikiem może nie determinującym ale na pewno zaliczającym do grupy ryzyka popadnięcia w taki stan, jaki teraz przeżywamy. Pedantyzm i perfekcjonizm również. O stresie nawet nie wspominam, gdyż zarówno prace miałem stresująca, jak i inne problemy typu: obrona mgr, przyszłość, troska o kondycje rodziców, brak troski o ogólny stan zdrowia itp...  Jakoś mnie nie dziwi, że wyszło to dopiero po pewnym czasie. Tylko jak z tego wyjść, bo najgorsze jest to, że nie boli tylko dusza ale i ciało. Nie wiadomo co jest gorsze...
Ja wychowałem się w otoczeniu, gdzie choroby neurologiczne są codziennością. Tata choruje na SM, na szczęście choroba nie postępuje. Brat zaś ma porażenie mózgowe i tu tez na szczęście jedynie w stopniu lekkim. Mama zaś odkąd pamiętam była znerwicowana, teraz jest lepiej niestety doszły obecnie problemy z odcinkiem szyjnym kręgosłupa.

Teraz zaś po 7 latach jedynie weekendowej obecności w domu, studiów, później pracy i całkiem udanego życia towarzyskiego wszystko zaczęło się psuć. Najpierw studia, a teraz 2 lata pracy poza miastem rodzinnym i nagle powrót do domu, żeby odpocząć, ale wiadomo jak jest... Jeśli sobie człowiek z tym jakoś nie poradzi, to nie ma mowy o odpoczynku i porządnym relaksie, jakkolwiek każdy z nas to rozumie. 
Co do zrozumienia i szukania oparcia w bliskich, to potwierdzam Wasza opinie. Zbywanie przez najbliższych jest najgorsze. Kto nie się tak nie czuł, nie zrozumie. Przykre ale prawdziwe niestety :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co do przeszłości, otoczenia w jakim się wychowaliśmy, to wydaje mi się, iż jest to czynnikiem może nie determinującym ale na pewno zaliczającym do grupy ryzyka popadnięcia w taki stan, jaki teraz przeżywamy. Pedantyzm i perfekcjonizm również. O stresie nawet nie wspominam, gdyż zarówno prace miałem stresująca, jak i inne problemy typu: obrona mgr, przyszłość, troska o kondycje rodziców, brak troski o ogólny stan zdrowia itp...  Jakoś mnie nie dziwi, że wyszło to dopiero po pewnym czasie. Tylko jak z tego wyjść, bo najgorsze jest to, że nie boli tylko dusza ale i ciało. Nie wiadomo co jest gorsze...
> Ja wychowałem się w otoczeniu, gdzie choroby neurologiczne są codziennością. Tata choruje na SM, na szczęście choroba nie postępuje. Brat zaś ma porażenie mózgowe i tu tez na szczęście jedynie w stopniu lekkim. Mama zaś odkąd pamiętam była znerwicowana, teraz jest lepiej niestety doszły obecnie problemy z odcinkiem szyjnym kręgosłupa.
> 
> Teraz zaś po 7 latach jedynie weekendowej obecności w domu, studiów, później pracy i całkiem udanego życia towarzyskiego wszystko zaczęło się psuć. Najpierw studia, a teraz 2 lata pracy poza miastem rodzinnym i nagle powrót do domu, żeby odpocząć, ale wiadomo jak jest... Jeśli sobie człowiek z tym jakoś nie poradzi, to nie ma mowy o odpoczynku i porządnym relaksie, jakkolwiek każdy z nas to rozumie. 
> Co do zrozumienia i szukania oparcia w bliskich, to potwierdzam Wasza opinie. Zbywanie przez najbliższych jest najgorsze. Kto nie się tak nie czuł, nie zrozumie. Przykre ale prawdziwe niestety


Czyli generalnie tez nie miales nigdy lekko. Ja staram sie powiedzmy "radzic" w taki sposob, ze wychodze z domu najczesciej jak sie da. Na spacer, pochodzic po miescie, na zakupy, uczelnia- wiadomo... moim zdaniem bol fizyczny jest gorszy... bo przygnebienie to tylko przygnebienie. Jesli natomiast wydaje mi sie, ze nic mnie nie martwi, a moje cialo daje mi inne sygnaly, to wzbudza to we mnie jeszcze wieksze uczucie niepokoju, niz jak bym tylko miala sie czyms zamartwiac i nie dawalo by to zadnych somatycznych objawow... Podobno nerwica jest jak pies przybleda- nie odczepi sie od ciebie dopoki nie zaczniesz jej ignorowac...

----------


## mala12czarna

Macie doświadczenie? Jesteście po wizycie u psychiatry? Czy tą całą nerwicę można pokonać? Czy tak już zawsze będzie, że będą mnie nękały złe myśli i będę się wszystkiego bała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Macie doświadczenie? Jesteście po wizycie u psychiatry? Czy tą całą nerwicę można pokonać? Czy tak już zawsze będzie, że będą mnie nękały złe myśli i będę się wszystkiego bała?


ja bylam. ale psychiatrzy sa glownie od wypisywania recept. jesli sie chce dotrzec do sedna sprawy i pokonac swoje leki trzeba przede wszystkim zaczac od siebie i swojego nastawienia, w tym lepiej chyba moze pomoc psycholog... aczkolwiek on tylko moze cie nakierowac na nowa sciezke myslenia, a to czy sie to uda zalezy od ciebie :Wink:

----------


## travis87

Wracam do wątku po dłuższej przerwie.

Kochani starajcie się z tym walczyć. Nie pozwólcie, by nerwica i problemy duszy zmieniały Wasze dni, ich przebieg i relacje z napotykanymi na co dzień ludźmi. A przede wszystkim nie pozwólcie by to paskudztwo zniszczyło Wam relacje z najbliższymi. 

Ja właśnie przegrałem wszystko... :Frown: 

Byłem tak zapatrzony w siebie tak przybity, ze nie zauważyłem jak cierpi prze to wszystko moja druga ukochana połówka. Przejęty własnymi problemami, nie byłem w stanie pomagać jej w trudnych chwilach. Uciekłem z miasta w którym studiowałem i pracowałem do rodziców, by odzyskać siły. Chciałem wszystko poukładać, chciałem dać jej odpocząć od moich narzekań, obaw i lęków. Chciałem na siłę wydobrzeć, by teraz po wakacjach zacząć z nią coś nowego w innym mieście, gdzie niedługo rozpocznie drugi stopień studiów. Oczywiście to też było moim wewnętrznym lękiem, bo to coś nowego, bo to zmiana przyzwyczajeń i otoczenia. Bo może nie sprostam jej wymaganiom, bo może znowu zacznę się bać, że wszystko się kończy. I rezultat jest taki, ze skończyło. Tak działa ta podstępna choroba. Ale dałbym rade, gdyby nie ta paskudna i niezauważana przez innych dolegliwość. W rezultacie osoba na której mi zależy, z która byłem od dwóch lat przestała mi ufać i przestała czuć się bezpiecznie. Nie mogła wytrzymać widoku innych par, kiedy ja nie mogłem być przy niej na co dzień i kiedy odwlekałem spotkania, bo wstydziłem się tego jaki ostatnio jestem, jaki ze mnie teraz jest facet.. Nie winie jej za to, ze nie rozumie. Wiem, ze takie sprawy dotykają także mężczyzn. Teraz czuje się już zupełnie bezwartościowy. Czuję, że moje nerwy odebrały mi już wszystko. Mam wielu przyjaciół, a czuje się sam. Nie miałem odwagi powiedzieć do niej, czy do bliskich podaj mi rękę i pomóż mi przez to wszystko przejść. Bo na tym polega życie. Przecie pomagamy sobie na nawzajem. Wstydziłem się o to prosić i już przegrałem. 
Teraz myślę, ze dotyka mnie nie tylko nerwica ale i dość ciężka depresja. 
Całe dnie upływają mi na intensywnym myśleniu co robić, żeby już nikogo innego tym nie skrzywdzić. Wieczory wypełnione są bólem głowy, zapewne spowodowanym przez powyższe. Noce zaś są niespokojne i nieprzespane. Trzęsie mnie całego wewnątrz i czasem niektórymi partiami ciała na zewnątrz. Wydaje mi się, ze jestem już tym wszystkim przeciążony, zmęczony.

Dlatego proszę Was, walczcie z tym! Nie pozwólcie odebrać jej tego, co najważniejsze w Waszym życiu!! I chociaż sam tego nie potrafię zrobić... nie wsłuchujcie się w Wasze ciała,bo zatracicie w tym siebie, tak samo jak ja to uczyniłem. 
Nie doprowadźcie się do stanu w którym poza walka z nerwami przyjdzie Wam jeszcze walczyć o podtrzymanie szczęścia pośród waszych stosunków rodzinnych, czy związków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wracam do wątku po dłuższej przerwie.
> 
> Kochani starajcie się z tym walczyć. Nie pozwólcie, by nerwica i problemy duszy zmieniały Wasze dni, ich przebieg i relacje z napotykanymi na co dzień ludźmi. A przede wszystkim nie pozwólcie by to paskudztwo zniszczyło Wam relacje z najbliższymi. 
> 
> Ja właśnie przegrałem wszystko...
> 
> Byłem tak zapatrzony w siebie tak przybity, ze nie zauważyłem jak cierpi prze to wszystko moja druga ukochana połówka. Przejęty własnymi problemami, nie byłem w stanie pomagać jej w trudnych chwilach. Uciekłem z miasta w którym studiowałem i pracowałem do rodziców, by odzyskać siły. Chciałem wszystko poukładać, chciałem dać jej odpocząć od moich narzekań, obaw i lęków. Chciałem na siłę wydobrzeć, by teraz po wakacjach zacząć z nią coś nowego w innym mieście, gdzie niedługo rozpocznie drugi stopień studiów. Oczywiście to też było moim wewnętrznym lękiem, bo to coś nowego, bo to zmiana przyzwyczajeń i otoczenia. Bo może nie sprostam jej wymaganiom, bo może znowu zacznę się bać, że wszystko się kończy. I rezultat jest taki, ze skończyło. Tak działa ta podstępna choroba. Ale dałbym rade, gdyby nie ta paskudna i niezauważana przez innych dolegliwość. W rezultacie osoba na której mi zależy, z która byłem od dwóch lat przestała mi ufać i przestała czuć się bezpiecznie. Nie mogła wytrzymać widoku innych par, kiedy ja nie mogłem być przy niej na co dzień i kiedy odwlekałem spotkania, bo wstydziłem się tego jaki ostatnio jestem, jaki ze mnie teraz jest facet.. Nie winie jej za to, ze nie rozumie. Wiem, ze takie sprawy dotykają także mężczyzn. Teraz czuje się już zupełnie bezwartościowy. Czuję, że moje nerwy odebrały mi już wszystko. Mam wielu przyjaciół, a czuje się sam. Nie miałem odwagi powiedzieć do niej, czy do bliskich podaj mi rękę i pomóż mi przez to wszystko przejść. Bo na tym polega życie. Przecie pomagamy sobie na nawzajem. Wstydziłem się o to prosić i już przegrałem. 
> Teraz myślę, ze dotyka mnie nie tylko nerwica ale i dość ciężka depresja. 
> Całe dnie upływają mi na intensywnym myśleniu co robić, żeby już nikogo innego tym nie skrzywdzić. Wieczory wypełnione są bólem głowy, zapewne spowodowanym przez powyższe. Noce zaś są niespokojne i nieprzespane. Trzęsie mnie całego wewnątrz i czasem niektórymi partiami ciała na zewnątrz. Wydaje mi się, ze jestem już tym wszystkim przeciążony, zmęczony.
> ...


Jest mi bardzo przykro, ze zostawila Cie dziewczyna. Ja rowniez jestem w zwiazku i czasami mam wrazenie, ze moj partner moze mnie juz miec dosc. Ciagle narzekanie na to co mnie boli, martwi, niepokoi itp. 90% czasu musze udawac, ze czuje sie calkowicie dobrze (chociaz tak nie jest). Przez to stalam sie troche oziebla, zaczal mnie irytowac  :Frown:  Chcialabym zeby bylo tak jak kiedys, tak po prostu zwyczajnie. JAk nie jedno, to drugie. JEdno przestanie bolec, to drugie zaczyna. Bylam u neurologa z tymi bolami glowy. Opowiedzialam mu wszystko, o nerwicy rowniez. Pocieszyl mnie, powiedzial co mam robic, ze bole glowy wynikaja z niewlasciwej postawy ciala, ze powinnam wiecej sie ruszac, przebywac na sloncu, ze na pewno mi to przejdzie. Od tej wizyty niemal jak za dotknieciem magicznej rozdzki bole glowy przeszly prawie w 100%, ale znow wrocily bole po lewej stronie zeber. Dzis znow sie zaczelam tym bolem nakrecac i mialam chwilowy, krotki atak paniki. Czasami mysle sobie ze juz jest dobrze, nie denerwuje sie, nic mnie nie boli itp, a pozniej jednak nerwica mi pokazuje, ze wcale nie. Ze jeszcze gdzies we mnie siedzi. Ja cie doskonale rozumiem, bo zrozumiec nerwice i to w takiej postaci potrafi tylko ten, kto przezyl dokladnie to samo na swojej skorze. Nawet moja matka nie do konca mnie rozumie. Ona rowniez cierpi na nerwice, ale radzi sobie z nia w inny sposob. Powiem Ci, ze Twoj post teraz mi otworzyl oczy. Ze nie ma ucieczki od problemu, bezpiecznego azylu, gdzie "dojdziemy do siebie", bo dojscie do siebei zaczyna sie i konczy w glowie. Koncze teraz studia, mieszkam z chlopakiem, on ma prace juz. Planowalam wlasnie na wakacje uciec na jakis czas od niego, odsapnac.... Ale wydaje mi sie, ze to nie rozwiaze moich problemow, tylko on poczuje sie odsuniety przeze mnie. Nie wymagam od niego aby calkowicie zrozumial stan, w jakim sie znajduje... nie moge tego wymagac. Z reszta nie raz, mi juz powiedzial, ze to wszystko jego wina... moje zle samopoczucie itd. Zapewnialam go jak moglam, ze to wewnatrz mnie, ze sama nie wiem skad to sie bierze.... Ale wydaje mi sie, ze w koncu moze sie poczuc tak jak Twoja dziewczyna.... 

Chcialabym sie nie wsluchiwac w swoje cialo, nie szukac sobie chorob, ale czasami okropnie cierpie fizycznie.... a jesli cialo cierpi to umysl podpowiada szukac powodu tego cierpienia... na pewno wiesz o czym mowie... 

Porozmawiaj z dziewczyna, postarajcie sie znalezc rozwiazanie. To nie jest latwe, ale naprostowanie napietrzajacych sie spraw pomaga. Uwierz. Ja w sierpniu zeszlego roku zerwalam kontakt z paroma przyjaciolkami i naprawde mi ulzylo kiedy napisalam do nich i przeprosilam, wyjasnilam wszystko, dlaczego sie nie odzywalam itd. 

Tobie rowniez nie wolno sie poddawac! Pamietaj, ze milosc zbudowana na zaufaniu i szacunku potrafi nie jedno przetrwac. Nie spisuj swojej milosci na straty. 


(Autorka pierwszego posta)

----------


## nnn123

> ...bole po lewej stronie zeber...


Ból jest kłujący, palący, ściskający, tępy czy jakiś inny? I gdzie dokładnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ból jest kłujący, palący, ściskający, tępy czy jakiś inny? I gdzie dokładnie?


bylam juz z tym u neurologa. bol byl palacy bardziej, czasami jak by mnie ktos za wlosy ciagnal, a czasami jak by mi ktos glowe trzymal mocno. glownie potylica, kark, lopatki, prawa reka i prawa noga. lekarz mnie zbadal i zauwazyl skrzywienie kregoslupa (prawe ramie idzie bardziej do przodu). to moze powodowac bol glowy, a stres i nerwica go dodatkowo poteguja...

----------


## nnn123

Ekg wysiłkowe było?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ekg wysiłkowe było?


mialam robione dwa razu ekg i za kazdym razem wyniki w normie

----------


## nnn123

Wysiłkowe czy zwykłe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysiłkowe czy zwykłe?


dwa razy podczas ataku paniki

----------


## nnn123

Czyli najpewniej nerwoból albo wypadanie płatka zastawki mitralnej - co jest normą przy nerwicy serca - którą leczy się praktycznie jak każdą inną nerwicę.

----------


## travis87

Witam

Generalnie walczę i mam w końcu za sobą wizytę u specjalisty od psyche..
O dziewczynę również walczę, ostatnie 3 dni spędziłem w mieście gdzie ona studiuje i gdzie ja jeszcze tak niedawno mieszkałem.Dwa dni były świetne, niestety wczoraj mnie "złapało", niemal tak mocno jak za pierwszym razem w bólach ale jakoś wytrwałem :Smile: 
Mam do Ciebie prośbę. Chciałabyś wymienić kilka spostrzeżeń droga mailową? Być może w ten sposób da radę uświadomić sobie, że to co nas dotyka nie ma poważnego, fizycznego podłoża. Być może też wypracowaliśmy sobie już jakieś małe antidota na niektóre spośród naszych przypadłości, warto byłoby się tym podzielić. Z drugiej strony głupio byłoby to robić na forum. 
Jeśli wiec masz ochotę z chęcią podzielę się tym co z tym związane.
Mój mail: travis.blink@o2.pl 

Pozdrawiam i pełni zdrowia życzę

----------


## Poradnik

Żeby poradzić soebie ze stresem trzeba najpierw spróbować samemu sobie z nim poradzić. Polecam jakieś ćwiczenia oddechowe i jakiś dobry środek pomagjący się oddstresować- może no Destresan (dla mnie ta kombinacja działa). 

Popróbuj jak najwięcej, a jeśli nie pomoże udaj się do specjalisty. 

Stres jest w głowie, ale można sobie z nim poradzić

----------


## ingass

Z różnych opcji terapeutycznych jakie oferuje rynek zdecydowałam się na  MagnetON MAX i magnetoterapię. Polecam każdemu! Z jednej strony pole magnetyczne rozszerza naczynia krwionośne, z drugiej detoksykuje, działanie jest bardzo prozdrowotne.

----------


## tamarka

Przed zakupem to bym radził sobie ze dwa razy opis inhalatora przeczytać, bo jednak jest dużo parametrów na które trzeba zwrócić uwagę. Dla mnie kluczowe było żeby urządzenie pracowało cicho. Pod tym kątem szukałem i wybrałem Pro Sanity. Jest w porządku, pracuje na tyle bez hałasu że da się inhalację przeżyć. Kiedyś miałem tak głośny inhalator w domu, że każda sesja kończyła się u mnie bólem głowy.

----------


## Jarok

Na nerwy czy stres to można brać Nervomix , nie uzależnia, nie działa negatywnie na aktywność psychofizyczną, ale jak problem jest aż tak zaawansowany, że trzeba iść do psychiatry to współczuję, ja nie pozwolę sobie doprowadzić siebie do takiego stanu.

----------


## Anikka

jeżeli ma się nerwicę , jakies do tgo stany lękowe w zaasowanym zę tak powiem stadium to nie ma za bardzo na co czekać tylko udać się do jakiegoś psychologa . Dużo ludzi dzisiaj korzysta z tego typu terapii  :Wink:  I się tego nie wstydzi . Też cierpiałam na nerwicę i to silną dlatego skorzystałam z terapii indywidualnej u Anny Górskiej w Warszawie . Świetny psycholog , efekty już były widoczne po 3 miesiącach , choć terapiatrwała 2 lata  :Wink:

----------


## flecistka

dziwię się,że ludzie tak długo zwlekają by udać się do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja rada lepiej zgłosić się do dobrego psychiatry. Ja chodziłam do medis - u w Katowicach. Dostałam dobre elki które nie powodowały otumanienia

----------


## Tonaxinum Melatonina S

Ból głowy może być konsekwencją zaburzeń nerwicowych, ale też czynnikiem, który wywołuje nerwicę. Osoba, która ciągle skarży się na migreny, może w końcu zacząć skrajnie obawiać się o swoje zdrowie i zachorować na nerwicę hipochondryczną.

----------


## Wake up

mój mąż miał własnie takie  bóle głowy  na tle nerwicowym ;/ Najpierw się zastanawiał skad to ma . Oczywiscie było podejrzenie ,ze ma jakiegoś krwiaka czy cos , coś co mu uciska itd . Po wszelkich dokładnych badaniach okazało się ,ze jest wszytsko w porządku .w końcu wybrał sie do psychologa , równie do Anny Górskiej . Ma empatyczne podejście do pacjenta  oraz świetnie go rozumie .Zresztą  :Wink:  mąż po terapii grupowej był bardzo zadowolony . I rzeczywiście , efekty widoczne po 3 miesiącach  :Wink:

----------


## koszatka

Co prawda nie mam nerwicy, ale jednak jestem nadwrażliwcem i mnie też zdarzają się  bóle głowy  na tle nerwowym. Są paskudne. Niestety, to chyba jeden ze standardowych objawów :/

----------


## BarbaraKrupa

Ja miałam tak silna nerwicę , że : miewałam  bóle głowy  , bóle żołądka , czasami do tego stopnia ,że żadne leki nie działały . Ja powiem szczerze ,ze jedyną rzeczą która mi pomogła to była po prostu terapia u psychologa . Bardzo jestem wdzięczna pani psycholog Annie Górskiej z ct psyche medical za okazane  mi wsparcie oraz zrozumienie  :Wink: uczęszczałam na terapię indywidualną i tą bardzo polecam

----------


## stalker8

No patrzcie... A nic nie wspominała, że "dziwnie się zachowuje" Barbara; "jest spięta"...? Nie pytała, czy się może na studia drugie wybiera, skoro pierwsze nic nie dały (albo może szkołę wieczorową niech robi - bo kojarzę taki przypadek). A na problemy materialne nie zareagowała ta psycholog krzywym uśmieszkiem i ostentacyjnym: "napraaaawdeee?". A jeszcze - czemu: "leki nie działały..." - Nie powiedziała doktor która je zapisała? Albo, że ona nie jest od tego żeby wysłuchiwać żale, że "tu nie poradnictwo", a od tego są przyjaciele (no tak, ale wysłała do psychologa...). Ciekawe ile trwała Barbary terapia.

----------


## stalker8

To moje nierozumienie sytuacji wtedy, to było jak szukanie łaski biednego u bogatego. Takie wychowanie, że można coś otrzymać od panawszechmocnegojeśli się żarliwie poprosi i żałuje za grzechy. Autentycznie, tak na to teraz patrzę.

Temat można niniejszym zakopać. Dawajcie reklamę czegoś na potencję.

----------


## Eskulapka

Faktycznie, czasem tylko terapia jest w stanie pomóc. Ale u mnie właśnie problemy neurologiczne pojawiły się w związku z nasilającymi się migrenami.

----------

